# Modding ECM/ECU



## serger (Dec 6, 2007)

I've already read this thread: http://www.nissanforums.com/forced-induction-nitrous-oxide/39816-modding-stock-ecu-ecm-eccs.html

I'm new to this area, and I got some questions.

Can you modify the ECU with a snap-on mt 2500? 
How can you do it and what are the requirements?

I've spent a good amount of time looking for some info on this with no apparent luck, could someone
enlighten me on this, or give some links for tutorials and what-not that I may have missed on this forum. 

Any comment is appreciated, thanks!


----------

